# Mini Split Line Set



## alaskajoe (Sep 4, 2019)

Can you put a 360 degree loop in the line set coming out of the outdoor unit and then going up the wall to the indoor unit?


----------



## e hilton (Sep 4, 2019)

Why not.  It would provide an expansion loop.


----------



## alaskajoe (Sep 5, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Why not.  It would provide an expansion loop.


I talked to a certified Fujitsu Elite Installer and he said that a loop will trap oil and eventually restrict its return to the unit resulting in it burning up.


----------



## classicT (Sep 5, 2019)

alaskajoe said:


> I talked to a certified Fujitsu Elite Installer and he said that a loop will trap oil and eventually restrict its return to the unit resulting in it burning up.


I find that hard to believe that his answer is correct. Most line sets that I have seen have some type of 'trap' wherein the line has a low point from multiple directions.

Think of attic installs. Coils are in the attic, line set travels down the wall, runs low near the ground, and then turns upward to make the connection at the fan/compressor unit.


----------



## e hilton (Sep 5, 2019)

I dunno Ty ... the reps answer makes sense.  Dips in the line in the attic would just create minor obstructions, a full loop would be a pretty effective trap.  You could get quite a slug of oil in the loop, that might not get pushed through.   So i would tend to disagree with my first response.


----------



## alaskajoe (Sep 5, 2019)

These guys have gone to Fujitsu training on the east coast and are certified by Fujitsu to do these installs. I am looking for some fuel to make the contractor who installed these units fix that loop. I tend to lean toward the trained installers of these units.Don't think there is anything in code other than install as per manufacturers details. A low spot I can buy but a full 360 degree loop seems excessive and they say the oil trapped would eventually build up and restrict flow back to compressor. If i knew how to post a pic I would show you that this seems extreme. Don't think the installer wanted to cut lines and flare ends. Too much work.


----------



## north star (Sep 6, 2019)

*@ + @ + @*

Does the manufacturer' installation instructions or their web site
specifically prevent loops in the line-sets ?........If not, you
probably can't either.

You might discuss this issue with an area manufacturer rep. to
get their input on it, if you haven't already.

*@ + @ + @*


----------

